# Updated photo's of my 4 month old colt



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are some pics of my 4 month old colt. I havn't posted any pics of him here since he was born so this is how much he's grown! We are just finishing halter breaking him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

AAAWWWW! He is absolutely adorable. I love his big ears. He reminds me of a horse that belonged to my friend when we were kids. He called him "Bugs" because his ears were so big. I can't wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

What a cute face!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Aww! He's adorable!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He sure looks like his mommy! Very handsome fellow


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohmygod he is stunning.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i love him!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! he does look a lot like his mum!! lol ;D

The only major problem we had with him were his legs. He had tight tendons (I can't remember what the vet called it) and had a bow in one of his legs but that has improved sooo much! Here are some photo's of his legs. The 1st is bout a week after he was born. The 2nd was when he was about 2 months old and the 3rd is now at 4 months old.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Hes so cute! Love that little face


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He is so cute! Those pictures are amazing and Australia is SOOO beautiful!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I love his cute little face! Did you name him yet?


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, his name is Zephyr.


----------

